# Gettin' ink done...



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Well after long consideration, I think I'm gonna do it.  I'll probably do a henna 1st and follow up w/ ink when that wears off, unless my opinion changes.

Here is the 1 I'm sure about... for my shoulder blade:


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

tat #2 for the 3 poll options and an idea of what tat #1 will look like:


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

I was bored in accounting today LOL


----------



## kanun (Jan 23, 2003)

Don't take this personally but I don't like #2. Put #1 on your chest!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm stuck on the shoulderblade idea on that 1, but is the other really that bad?     Anybody wanna guess what it is?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

What would you think of combining those two tatoo's? I'm just wondering how it would look if you put the cross underneath the second tattoo. I would draw it with the top part of the cross in between #2.

Do these tattoo's mean anything to you, or are they flash you found?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I'm stuck on the shoulderblade idea on that 1, but is the other really that bad?     Anybody wanna guess what it is?



Your initial's in Japanese kanji?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kanun *_
> Don't take this personally but I don't like #2. Put #1 on your chest!



I'm not gonna go so far as to say I don't like it but I'm not too far behind kanun on #2.  If you're dead set on getting it then I'd say either the delt or the calf strictly because the shape of the tat matches the shape of those muscles.  Also, I'm not keen on getting ink on the back.  I'm a bit narssistic and I figure, if I'm gonna put up with the pain I want to be able to see the damn artwork when it's done.  Put one on each delt.  Or, like kanun said, #1 on your chest.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

No to your 1st, I still have a tendency to doodle in class after like what...16yrs of schooling      And that's a thought (about combining), #2 does have alot of emptiness to it...  I dunno.  #2's actuality is uncertain... Just considering it.  

I was hoping you'd reply, bud


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_I was hoping you'd reply, bud



Why, you like taking advice from some guy who covered his back with a rabid mouse?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

Is it your initial and you're girlfriends initial? (I hope not)

I like #2, I just think it needs a little something to fill it out a bit. I agree about putting it on your delt though.


Here are some popular prison tattoo's I see at work;

FTW
Naked woman
Spider web on elbow
tear drop at corner of eyes
White Power
Indian Posse
(Some woman's name, usually an ex)
Tribal arm band
barbed wire
Skulls
grim reaper

You can sometimes tell just by the tattoo's on a guy if he's ever done time.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Huh?      just remembered several posts @ mm on the subject


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

Corn Boy.......... I have several pieces on different parts of my body.  And this is the only advice that is worth while that your going to get here.  It does not matter the design.  If you like it get it.  Your choice to get a tattoo is totally personal.  And should not be so others can admire it.  So in short, if you like it and want it......GET IT.  and to hell with everyone else.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

LOL, not gettin' my Ex's name on there

  "J'nell" in Katakana or Hebrew or Aramaic...










FUQ NO!!!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Corn Boy.......... I have several pieces on different parts of my body.  And this is the only advice that is worth while that your going to get here.  It does not matter the design.  If you like it get it.  Your choice to get a tattoo is totally personal.  And should not be so others can admire it.  So in short, if you like it and want it......GET IT.  and to hell with everyone else.


I totally agree w/ ya ...I like the input though


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like a hard ass.  But I'm a firm beliver in "fuq em if they don't like it".  And I think there are a few others around here that feel the same.  Right ASSBob?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Corn Boy.......... I have several pieces on different parts of my body.  And this is the only advice that is worth while that your going to get here.  It does not matter the design.  If you like it get it.  Your choice to get a tattoo is totally personal.  And should not be so others can admire it.  So in short, if you like it and want it......GET IT.  and to hell with everyone else.



IPMC has caught the correct!

Most people outside of mixed martial arts think my tattoo on my back is stupid, but I like it and it means something to me, so I don't care. 

My advice would be not to take flash off the wall, create something personal for yourself. I have a wolf on my arm that I took off the wall, and I hate it now. I'm thinking of things to cover it up with.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Well, I'd be that way on #2 if I was sure that's exactly what I'm wanting...


On a side note... I was in FL a few yrs back and of course the girls in our group of friends wanted to leave Panama City and go to Disney    ....  and so we did.  When strolling through the 'lil kids section, I walk past these 2 men who are obviously together and just loitering, and 1 has a large tat of a naked man down 1 forearm.  Creeped me out...

but back to the subject @ hand...


----------



## irontime (Jan 23, 2003)

I say you're gonna cry


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Huh?      just remembered several posts @ mm on the subject



I just thought it was a neat piece of trivia on tattoos. And to give you an idea of what NOT to get.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I say you're gonna cry



I totally agree! I think he's gonna cry before they even start tattooing! I think he'll start the sniffles when they put the little sticker that has the artwork on his arm, and peel the paper off!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Fuqnutz  (plural)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

you forgot the option of NONE in your poll! 

sorry, I hate tatoos.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

I was gonna put a fourth and title it "none...   for those of you who pick none... Fuq off"


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

hey, now... that was b4 your post... would I really do a thing like that now?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> hey, now... that was b4 your post... would I really do a thing like that now?



yes


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

moi?


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2003)

Just get a sleeve.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

this could be a topic for a new thread...but

Why do people get tatoos anyway? 

They are so detracting, especially if you have a nice physique.

Even more so if you plan on any type of competition, bodybuilding, fitness, etc.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

LOL 

No


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2003)

Wuss


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm tryin' to keep it conservative here... and the other tat I wanted was just inked on a friend... an original celtic swirl


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2003)

Butterfly won't let me get inked anymore.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

LOL, that's why you want me to get a sleave     trying to live out your youth through me in yer old age


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Butterfly won't let me get inked anymore.




What size are those pants.........


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> What size are those pants.........



You mean, what size is his skirt?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_ "fuq em if they don't like it".  And I think there are a few others around here that feel the same.  Right ASSBob?



Too true.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

I have purty skin.............  so I guess I have to fuq off since I won't get a tattoo!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_Most people outside of mixed martial arts think my tattoo on my back is stupid, but I like it and it means something to me, so I don't care.



I'm not into mma and I don't think your mouse is stupid at all.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm not into mma and I don't think your mouse is stupid at all.



 You're an asshole!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You're an asshole!!!



No wonder we get along so well...........you're a hemorrhoid.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> No wonder we get along so well...........you're a hemorrhoid.




Why don't you two just kiss and get it overwith......


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Why do people get tatoos anyway?
> 
> They are so detracting, especially if you have a nice physique.
> ...



hey, don't ignore me damn it!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> hey, don't ignore me damn it!



Did you say something?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Cornfed.......Who is this Prince dude that keeps poppin up?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

Self expresssion. Maybe people find the painted body beautiful? It also makes a statement about that person, and thier personality.

I was going to say individuality, but nowadays it's the people who don't have tattoo's who are unique.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_Why do people get tatoos anyway?
> 
> They are so detracting, especially if you have a nice physique.
> 
> Even more so if you plan on any type of competition, bodybuilding, fitness, etc.



Why do you work out?  If it's 100% for the health benefits then this discussion is pointless.  If it's to shape your body into something other than what it would be normally, something you find more asthetic then there's your tattoo answer.  Some people find skin art to be more asthetically pleasing.  

As far as competition goes think realistically, how many of us are REALLY gonna compete in a physique contest?  So, why not get a tattoo if it's what you like?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

Hell, I just enjoy getting a tattoo........I like the pain.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

Did you see the last Mr. Olympia? there are several IFBB pros that have tatoos.

I guess what I meant is if you spend your life trying to improve your body like many of us do, why would you ink it up? 

It detracts from your physique. 

As far as females are concerned, I think tatoos make them look like trash. Pamela Anderson is a perfect example, she has a gorgeous body and she put all of that barb wire tatoo shit all over, ick.

But I guess it's a matter of opinion, if you think that it looks good.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_As far as females are concerned, I think tatoos make them look like trash.



Yeah, w8lifter looks like such a slut with that tat on her butt.  

P.S.  One note about tattoos on females.  I don't know if I'm being sexist or what but I find tattoos on females arms repulsive.  (Like Pammy's barbed wire.)  The ones on the butt, like what w8lifter has, I find to be just about the most sexy thing in the world...................................IF the tat is nice and well done.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

I never said slut, I said trash.

I did not even know she had one. 

No offense w8lifter!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh, sh!t disturber is in deep sh!t


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, sh!t disturber is in deep sh!t




what's new?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> P.S.  One note about tattoos on females.  I don't know if I'm being sexist or what but I find tattoos on females arms repulsive.  (Like Pammy's barbed wire.)  The ones on the butt, like what w8lifter has, I find to be just about the most sexy thing in the world...................................IF the tat is nice and well done.



I totally agree with you. There's nothing nastier than a woman with tattoo's all over her arms. I'll go one step further and even say I don't like them on the chest, legs, etc. About the only place I do like them on women, is the small of the back and lower abdomen.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

wooow!

I thought mmafiter was going to challenge me to a fight!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> wooow!
> 
> I thought mmafiter was going to challenge me to a fight!



Screw that!!  You'd crush my skinny little bitch body with one hand!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 24, 2003)

I've seen several different tats on females that look good.  But I don't think I could post them here.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

sure you can!!!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 24, 2003)

NO, Prince would shoot me for posting pic's of a chooch.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

Well ... I think Albob answered Prince's question.  I was going to say exactly the same thing. 

IPMC ... I agree with you.  I've seen several tattoos on women that look great.  I think that certain tattoos look good on certain parts of the body.  Again, as Albob eluded to, I think a tattoo has to work with the area of the body it's being put on.

Naked women ... who would have that tattoo'ed on them.   Simply outrageous.  

MMA made a good point as well.  It's the people who don't have tattoos or piercings that are unique.  I had an earring just before it became fashionable.  

Cornfed ... I'm with IPMC ... you like the tats, so get'm.  I would try to combine the two ... I think there is good potential for that.  Do you have a better pic of the #2 tat?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 24, 2003)

can draw you up 1 when I have the chance ... BTW, it's a C and F


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

LMAO @ Prince


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

thank you MMa for the idea of combining... I sketched out a rough version of it a min ago in class... sorry it's lopsided, but hey... for freehand it ain't half bad... 

and I'm thinkin' it's gonna go on the delt now


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

SWEEEEEEET


----------



## Rusty (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks good buddy.......when ya gonna do it?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_when ya gonna do it?



Gonna have to wait a few years, they don't do five year olds yet.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

Late March... (spring break)
I've got a friend that'll do ANY custom tat I come up w/ for a flat $40 rate.  Certified... clean... amazing artistry... but he's in my hometown 300mi away   .... so I must wait


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Gonna have to wait a few years, they don't do five year olds yet.


  

I got a note from my mom dammit!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> 
> I got a note from my mom dammit!



Yeah, I was there when she wrote it.  She bet you're gonna cry like a little biatch.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, if I do, I'll kill myself ... euthanasia


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks great combined  So did you ever mention what the outside bits stand for??


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree ... the 2 combined look great!


----------



## Blieb (Jan 29, 2003)

If I ever got a tattoo ... I'd get it on the front of my neck.  People that have tattoos there are CRAZY!!!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Looks great combined  So did you ever mention what the outside bits stand for??


Yep, I did... "CF"


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Yep, I did... "CF"



Saw that just now...and refrained from any jokes about what it could stand for


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

LOL, now I'm kinda wondrin' where you were goin' w/ that


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh...nuth`n  evil2:


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

b!tch


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## mmafiter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> thank you MMa for the idea of combining... I sketched out a rough version of it a min ago in class... sorry it's lopsided, but hey... for freehand it ain't half bad...
> 
> and I'm thinkin' it's gonna go on the delt now



Now THAT, looks much cooler! I'm kinda jealous actually, cause I really like that tattoo now!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanx to your idea, bud... but I don't know if you want anyone to think of you as Cornfed, as I've given it a bad connotation


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Thanx to your idea, bud... but I don't know if you want anyone to think of you as Cornfed, as I've given it a bad connotation




Thats no shit......


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Thanx to your idea, bud... but I don't know if you want anyone to think of you as Cornfed, as I've given it a bad connotation



Ah, Cornfed!

I thought the CF might have stood for; 

Cock Fluid

Cum Feast

Cock Fest !


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ah, Cornfed!
> 
> I thought the CF might have stood for;
> ...



I thought it stood for _Corn Fuqed_


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

MMA wants a cock fest?  


bastards


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I thought it stood for _Corn Fuqed_



Maybe, but I was thinking he was trying to advertise his penchant for starring as the catcher in hardcore gay prison gangbang videos!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Maybe, but I was thinking he was trying to advertise his penchant for starring as the catcher in hardcore gay prison gangbang videos!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_the catcher in hardcore gay prison gangbang videos!



I thought w8lifter said you weren't allowed to rent those anymore?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2003)

That looks sweet Corndude, you gotta put a pic up when its done though


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

Will do... if i'm not excommunicated from the church and burned at the stake LOL 

I was at my home church 2 weeks ago and there was a guest speaker there goin' off about the kids bein' possessed with their tatoos and piercings ... Me and a couple inked up friends just burst into laughter and just said, "we're all goin' to hell now" (good thing we were in the forure  )


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

Cock fest?? I thought it stood for Cow Fucker


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

Only in the Spring


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

LMAO!!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Is it your initial and you're girlfriends initial? (I hope not)
> 
> I like #2, I just think it needs a little something to fill it out a bit. I agree about putting it on your delt though.
> ...


translations on those tats:
FTW-  F#*k the world
Spider web on elbow- killed someone (although its in vogue now)
Tear drop in corner of eyes- Fellow gang member got killed, lately
                   its been just a buddy
White Power- Self explanitory, redneck mentality bs
Indian Posse- new to me, but the word posse gives off some     
                    gang vibe to me
Womans name- see above 
Tribal arm band- Usually means I want to be cool just like all of my cool friends that have tribal armbands
Barbed Wire- Same thing
Skulls- variety of meanings per person, some cool, some stupid
Grim Reaper- same as skulls.

(one of the)stupidest tattoo request:  a lady called my shop and wanted to know how much it would be for me to tattoo a pot leaf on her son when he turns 18 next week so she could get him a gift certificate.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

I have an acquaintance that has a huge leaf on his forearm and an alien standing beside a bush on his pec.  That's not asking for sh!t, is it?


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jan 29, 2003)

tat number 1 looks like it would be a great middle of the back piece between the shoulder blades, but the decision is ultimately up to you.  What do you do for work?  as far as tat #2 goes, just keep in mind that especially on the forearm, that could drastically reduce your job possibilities in the future because whether you like it or not, society in general still frowns upon tattoos (although not as bad as it used to be), and it could mean the difference in a promotion, or a job itself, not to mention local law enforcement sometimes can be judgemental on appearances, in addition to border guards, customs officials, and anyone in life that you may want to present an outstanding overall image to.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 30, 2003)

... you're probably right.  If I ever lose this job, then I'll do the same thing I did the last time.  Wear a long sleeve dress shirt to the interview.  Once they say "You're hired" I then switch the long sleeve for a short sleeve - and low and behold, tattoos!  he he


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_Spider web on elbow- killed someone (although its in vogue now)



I thought the web just meant you'd spent time in prison and the number of spiders on the web was the number of people you've killed.  Don't know for sure since I'm not speaking from experience.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

Ahhh... it feels good ... but I did cry as he removed the stencil 



I'll try to get a pic up when I can.

and maybe I'll attatch the next 1 or @ least the concept


----------



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2003)

So does that mean you got  it?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

have to go back and get it retouched a 'lil as a tiny healing cut from work was in the way... so 1 outside piece is narrower.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

Welcome to the world of the tattooed!


----------



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> have to go back and get it retouched a 'lil as a tiny healing cut from work was in the way... so 1 outside piece is narrower.


Well congrats...............your hooked now.  This one will only lead to the next one and so on.........


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

isn't that the truth.  I started one on the back and I've already got a few pieces I want added to it.  Also looking at making a complete sleeve on my left arm ...


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

thanx guys 

here's what I've been workin w/ for numero dos... alot of negative space yet to be darkened, but you get the idea... and there'll be something on the middle ring... I love celtic shit  ...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow, that looks like a sign for a Celtic bomb shelter.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

is that one going on the same arm?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

LOL @ Albob 

side of upper calf or top of back of calf or b/w and a 'lil above sh blades


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

undecided


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm either gonna go w/ all blacked background, or layer a celtic swirl behind it.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey NT...........The ink's not even dry yet and he's already starting on the next one.................he he.

reminds me of myself.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> thanx guys
> 
> here's what I've been workin w/ for numero dos... alot of negative space yet to be darkened, but you get the idea... and there'll be something on the middle ring... I love celtic shit  ...



Hmmm.....personally, I don't like "closed" tattoos. I don't know how to articulate my point, but when I see a circle or something similar, it looks like a stamp for a meat packer or mail package.

Maybe guys like Pulsating Art and NaturalTan can explain it. Maybe not. I think it should be more fluid and open at the edges. 

It's a really cool design though. I really like the cross. I should get you to draw up some art for my club t-shirts!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually, I just looked at it again. I'd just take the circle right out of it. Maybe add some points in between the where the outline of the cross meets in the middle. Does that make sense?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

$$$   $$$

I agree for the most part, but I think that on the back of the calf in particular, a closed circle looks good.  Plus, you can always add to integrate a radiating design to give a more open feeling later.  I dunno, but I do see your viewpt.

I've been messing w/ the circle "wheel" cross/ celtic stuff even longer than the 1st tattoo... but yeah, the rush is there


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

MMA ... I'm like you ... I prefer portraits or art that imitates life (now does that make sense? ) ... although the first piece CF had done was pretty cool.  The second one is ok .. but I'm not the one who is having it done.

IP ... not sure what it is, but I was the exact same way.  I had ideas going thru my head as this back piece was being done.  I'm going in to have it coloured and shaded and if time permits, I will have the same piece my wife has put on my lower back.  Then it's on to figuring out how to make the upper and lower piece into on big piece.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> $$$   $$$



Oh....I see how it is! Can't even hook a honky up, eh?

I like the design, seriously. It's just a personal preference of mine to have a more open feel on my tattoos. You are the one who has to like it though, so as long as you like it, it's all good!


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

I was just shittin' ya man... be glad to help if I can


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> MMA ... I'm like you ...
> 
> *For a second there I thought you said "I like you"! I was gonna say, "I like you to bud, but not in that way. I was worried I might have another Irontime on my hands here. *
> ...


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

Gotta be honest, I'm more into symbols than portraits and depictions  

LOL, as I was sitting there... somewhere in those 2.5hrs (parallel and fine lines)... a guy came in to get two 9"x9" portraits (samauri and geisha girl), 1 on each of his biggies... damn, musta' been a 375lb tripple E goin' on, but I saw the design (complex as hell) and heard the quoted price... $1600 ... and that was more than fair.  Fricken crazy


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

painful ... I think they all have some pain


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I was just shittin' ya man... be glad to help if I can



I'm just bustin' your balls. I do think you are very good though.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

.
.
.
GOOD AT DRAWING!! You sick freaks!

I knew I left myself open, so I'm just gonna nip that in the bud.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_ I should get you to draw up some art for my club t-shirts!



Maybe then it would look more like a wolf and less like a mouse.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> painful ... I think they all have some pain



Yeah, when I was getting my back done, there were these young women asking the artist if it hurt. The artist is saying "No, not really. Women are more immune to the pain than men." And I'm laying there sweating, with my jaw clenched trying not to scream like a bitch!

The one young girl says to me "Does it hurt?"

"No." I replied "I'm just sweating from the heat." (It was January)


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Maybe then it would look more like a wolf and less like a mouse.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

Maybe it's the placement, but the pain wasn't worth noticing at all... until the next morning, I got slapped on it 

I'm thinking about layering the circle cross over a spiral similar to this...


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Maybe it's the placement, but the pain wasn't worth noticing at all... until the next morning, I got slapped on it
> 
> I'm thinking about layering the circle cross over a spiral similar to this...



Yeah it is the placement. The one on my arm didn't hurt, but when they start going up and down your spine......

I like that one.....very cool.


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 17, 2003)

here is one that i have been working on for a little while, will be placed in the upper middle of my back. will be tat #4


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> here is one that i have been working on for a little while, will be placed in the upper middle of my back. will be tat #4



Very nice. Did you design it? Does it mean anything? It certainly looks cool.


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 17, 2003)

desinged it myself, just started messing around and that is what is came out to be. all of my work is custom except for the fighting irishmen on my left calf..


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

All finished but the gaelic inscription along the outer ring.  which will be un-inked in the black background....

nice Yanks


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

translation pending...


----------



## Rusty (Mar 18, 2003)

I wanna see some pics of the new Ink.......damnit put your arm on the scanner and push the button..........


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

Fuq... that's a though, but the scabbing is musshed to shit and quite nasty right now...  Hope none of my ink is gonna be lost.  Will take pics when scabbing levels out, promise.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

Yep ... it always looks like you made a huge mistake!   They probably told you, but don't pick the scabs off if you can help it, otherwise you might take some of the ink out.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

Naw, just "lotion 5x a day"  What would you suggest oh suammi of the tatto?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I'm not the suammi, but ......... I use neosporn (sp) ointment on mine for about 2 weeks and then just lotion once per day for another week and it's healed.  I've even had some that didn't scab over.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

he he ... I'm not one to ask .  I look after it specially for maybe 3 days and then it's life as normal for me.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

I only have 1 spot scabbing and it's shedding like slimy shit.  right in the broad part of the right outer design, "reversed F", should I baby it or no?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I only have 1 spot scabbing and it's shedding like slimy shit.  right in the broad part of the right outer design, "reversed F", should I baby it or no?



Yes, with some sort of antibiotic ointment.......


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm on zithromax anywho, so not much need for a topical.  but as for the peeling and shit...?


----------



## Rusty (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I'm on zithromax anywho, so not much need for a topical.  but as for the peeling and shit...?



Let it peel, but do not scratch or pick.  think about this, what you have is an open wound.  You just had a bunch of needles stuck in your skin a bout a thousand times.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

that was and is the plan.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

thanx, bro.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> thanx, bro.



Yee gawd, one little tat and he starts talking like a Hell's Angel.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2003)

Why dont you try something like this Cornfed


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yee gawd, one little tat and he starts talking like a Hell's Angel.


LOL, you know sweet lil ole me better than to be bad 

And PT, that's just disturbing that one would get that


----------



## kuso (Mar 19, 2003)

Damned dude, that second one looks great


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> And PT, that's just disturbing that one would get that


Yeah it is kinda disturbing eh??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm off today to get my back piece coloured and shaded ... then on to working on the middle back piece.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2003)

Ummm... maybe I am ink crazy now...  I have 2 that I'm ready to get... that celtic cross for upper back and now a roundel w/ a druid spiral in the center for my calf   ... umm... well, I'm gonna sit on these plans for a couple months to keep myself from running out and not thinking it through enough (trying to talk myself outta it)


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> ... and now a roundel w/ a druid spiral in the center for my calf


...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

cool!  
While waiting to have my back tat coloured, I found a pic in a tattoo magazine where the guy had a pic on his back and it was framed with a triangled celtic knot ... very cool looking.  So cool, I'm now designing something like that for my back!


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

thanx, bro.
the 'lil divots or whatever will be greyed in.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

Celtic shit always lloks cool to me


----------



## cornfed (Jun 13, 2003)

Got my calve done the celtic knot.  Damn, the closer to the back of the knee the worse it gets... 3.5hrs w/ hardened face, but the last 5min I was cryin' like a 'lil girl on the inside LOL.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

Take a pic as soon as it heals!!!

Way to stay tough


----------



## cornfed (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, that was 3wks ago, but I will when I get back... This is a rare time LOL, Why have 1 job when you can have 2 ... why work 50hrs when you can work 90-105 LOL 

Laters


----------

